# Yellowing Whitewalls...?



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 11, 2008)

Can anyone help me with my problem? I'm building up an old cruiser to my liking and I'm wondering if there is a way to make new whitewall tires that off white/yellow color and old -looking without ruining the tires or using toxic chemicals. The easiest solution would probably to just buy old tires, but I'm trying to avoid doing that. Does anybody know any tricks or methods? Thanks.


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 11, 2008)

Mustard?  Stains white shirts real easy.


----------



## Parker (Oct 11, 2008)

I know diesel stains just about anything it touches. Wet the tire throw on iron filings and let it soak in that rust for a few days.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 11, 2008)

Be patient.  Put on the new tires, ride the bike down the alley through some mud puddles and park the bike outside in the sun for a month or two.  Tea works pretty well for lightly staining paper an fabric if you want to try that.  Anything new will look old eventually!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the creative advice and ideas. Yes, I know they will probably age naturally eventually, I was just hoping there would be a quicker way to do it.


----------



## sensor (Oct 12, 2008)

used motor oil will work


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 13, 2008)

*Yeller Tiors...*

CAT PEE...

Or take em to Fleetwoods for a week!!!

 

J A M I E

SANDWICH!!!:eek:


----------

